# Bass Friends in Navarre



## dallis

Hello,
I live in Navarre and I am looking for some fellow bass anglers in the area. I am new here so I have not fished the area alot and would like to spend some time on the water with fellow anglers. :thumbsup: My wife and kids are great but need some one with knowledge that can talk fishing. I have a boat and love to be on the water I just cant get out as much as I want. If you are a fellow angler shoot me a message.


----------



## loadtoad1a7

I bass fish with a club here called All Star Bass Club. we fish all the rivers and lakes around here. I am heading up to Brook Hines in the morning but any other time I could get together with you and talk bass fishing. what have you tried so far and were have you fished. try fishing east river right up 87 fish the lower section with trick worms. june bug work the best caralina rigged. that will get you on some fish. you could also try a watermelon seed fluke rigged on a worm hook with no weights. same works for yellow river and blackwater. if you want to join a clun All Stars is a great club to join we fish once a month all around the area and into Alabama a little bit.


----------



## dallis

Thanks for the tips. 87 is to low right now its rough getting my boat off the trailer. I do fish a place in milton off 90 and have had luck. Ill also check out the club. Thanks




loadtoad1a7 said:


> I bass fish with a club here called All Star Bass Club. we fish all the rivers and lakes around here. I am heading up to Brook Hines in the morning but any other time I could get together with you and talk bass fishing. what have you tried so far and were have you fished. try fishing east river right up 87 fish the lower section with trick worms. june bug work the best caralina rigged. that will get you on some fish. you could also try a watermelon seed fluke rigged on a worm hook with no weights. same works for yellow river and blackwater. if you want to join a clun All Stars is a great club to join we fish once a month all around the area and into Alabama a little bit.


----------



## nojerseydevil

What kinda of boat do you have?

NJD


----------



## loadtoad1a7

Are you talking about the boat launch up 87 for the Yellow river? That is a tiny launch. I have never had a problem launching in east river and I have a 21' fish and ski. The East river is the one just north of 399 heading north on 87. Its the first river you get to heading out of Navarre.


----------



## dallis

nojerseydevil said:


> What kinda of boat do you have?
> 
> NJD


Triton 21'


----------



## dallis

loadtoad1a7 said:


> Are you talking about the boat launch up 87 for the Yellow river? That is a tiny launch. I have never had a problem launching in east river and I have a 21' fish and ski. The East river is the one just north of 399 heading north on 87. Its the first river you get to heading out of Navarre.


Yea I was talking about East river, I would love to fish yellow river but dont know if I could put my boat in there.


----------



## jesse1378

i cant remember the name of the ramp we used, but we have several people with 20-21ft boats that use the yellow river ramp...its like 5 bucks for the one we use.


----------



## loadtoad1a7

That's browns fish camp on low tide that ramp can be a pain


----------



## nojerseydevil

If you have a smart phone, get the Boat Ramp App. Put in your zip code and look for the ramps in the area. See if you can get someone to go with you and show you the ropes. Also, if you want to learn Yellow River, now is a good time seeing that the weather has not been cold. And when the real spring get's here you may know about the area. Wish I could help, but I haven't been fishing Yellow long enough to go with you. There are some folks on this forum that know it very well. 

NJD


----------



## loadtoad1a7

Hey NJD saw you and AP at tom thumb were didi you go? did you do any good.


----------



## jesse1378

yeah i keep forgetting about the tides. i know with the low water last year we had to change our cowfords landing tournament all the ramps were out of the water lol


----------



## nojerseydevil

Load, 

We went to Escambia. It was on like Donkey Kong. We pulled in about 30. Of course I cranked in the most. AP has a bad arm. No excuse for the old pro.

NJD


----------



## loadtoad1a7

Mike and I went to Brooks hinds yesterday and caught over 20 brought home 13 was a good day I'm glad you got AP out on the water. You guys fishing the tournament this month for all stars


----------



## dallis

nojerseydevil said:


> If you have a smart phone, get the Boat Ramp App. Put in your zip code and look for the ramps in the area. See if you can get someone to go with you and show you the ropes. Also, if you want to learn Yellow River, now is a good time seeing that the weather has not been cold. And when the real spring get's here you may know about the area. Wish I could help, but I haven't been fishing Yellow long enough to go with you. There are some folks on this forum that know it very well.
> 
> NJD


Thanks for the app tip.


----------



## nojerseydevil

Load, 

AP says we are fishing the tourney, but I don't think his gimp arm will hold up. We'll see...

NJD


----------



## screwballl

When it comes to bass, there is plenty of possibilities, unfortunately with a larger 21' boat like that (depending on the depth of it), you will be limited to the larger rivers and chance for other fish like stripers and fish that can handle higher salinity water. Most of the smaller rivers like the upper end of Blackwater, Yellow, Shoal and such tend to have shallow areas (as in 6-18") or narrow areas barely wide enough for me to get my jon boat through. Blackwater around Milton and a few miles upstream should be fine unless water is down. Weaver and Shoal at the lower end not too far from East bay should be fine as well.

The only way to get to these smaller rivers is a smaller shallower bass boat.

Also the local lakes are all smaller lakes and therefore electric trolling motor only. Even the larger of the local lakes like Hurricane Lake is only 318 acres. Otherwise your other options for lakes that allow gas engines would be 2 hours away at Lake Seminole or farther.


----------



## dallis

screwballl said:


> When it comes to bass, there is plenty of possibilities, unfortunately with a larger 21' boat like that (depending on the depth of it), you will be limited to the larger rivers and chance for other fish like stripers and fish that can handle higher salinity water. Most of the smaller rivers like the upper end of Blackwater, Yellow, Shoal and such tend to have shallow areas (as in 6-18") or narrow areas barely wide enough for me to get my jon boat through. Blackwater around Milton and a few miles upstream should be fine unless water is down. Weaver and Shoal at the lower end not too far from East bay should be fine as well.
> 
> The only way to get to these smaller rivers is a smaller shallower bass boat.
> 
> Also the local lakes are all smaller lakes and therefore electric trolling motor only. Even the larger of the local lakes like Hurricane Lake is only 318 acres. Otherwise your other options for lakes that allow gas engines would be 2 hours away at Lake Seminole or farther.


 
Thanks for the info


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Drop me a PM and we'll go out sometime. Tied up the next few weeks with tournaments and then should be able to get out sometime. Been fishing this area for 15+ years. I know East, Blackwater and Escambia very well. Yellow, not so much, but I can show you how to get to it from Blackwater and I know some good spots on the lower end. 

Blackwater for size; Escambia for numbers; and East for convenience, though I have caught a 7 pounder in the East on a finesse worm.

In this area, you will find finesse worms and Senkos are your go to lures, followed by everything else. Keep your drag a bit loose because you never know when you will tie into a striper or one of the saltwater fish that migrate into and out of the rivers.

A lot of guys in the clubs run bass boats 18 feet or greater with no worries. My boat is 19.5 feet and I can get it into a lot of places that people do not believe. You should have no worries with your Triton once you learn the area a bit and get a general idea of where you can and cannot go with it. 

Amarillo


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

I see Load and NJD have been busting my chops on here. Hey Dallis, they are not really bad guys. I kicked NJD's young butt today, even with a bad arm.


----------



## dallis

In this game experience is king.


----------



## Spectre Gunner

Well in that case, AP is definitely old enough to have the experience!


----------



## dallis

AP I tried to send you a message but it wouldnt go through.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Hey Dallis, let me check my PM settings. Amarillo


----------

